# Food Network Gives Paula Dean the axe.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

She admitted to using the "N" word in the past. Now she gets called a racist. She is diagnosed with diabetes and is called a fat ass. If I had a dime for every time I was called a "White-ass racist Mother F****r at work I would be rich. Racism is ugly regardless of it's origin. Take a page from the bible and forgive. My ancestors came here from Germany and Norway way after slavery but somehow I'm responsible because of the color of my skin?! I believe that King, himself said something about the "content of their character and not the color of their skin." Black ladies don't even wave back at me. (The men usually do though). I work very hard to tear down stereotypes, It's time we all did. We are all one. E Pluribus Unum. I have me a hankering for one of Paula's awesome chess pies!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> She admitted to using the "N" word in the past. Now she gets called a racist. She is diagnosed with diabetes and is called a fat ass. If I had a dime for every time I was called a "White-ass racist Mother F****r at work I would be rich. Racism is ugly regardless of it's origin. Take a page from the bible and forgive. My ancestors came here from Germany and Norway way after slavery but somehow I'm responsible because of the color of my skin?! I believe that King, himself said something about the "content of their character and not the color of their skin." Black ladies don't even wave back at me. (The men usually do though). I work very hard to tear down stereotypes, It's time we all did. We are all one. E Pluribus Unum. I have me a hankering for one of Paula's awesome chess pies!


It is the bleeding heart liberal in Hollywierd to blame for this.. The executives at the networks are as liberal as they come.. God forbid someone says something to offend someone.. I am from the south and the N word growing up was part of our regular language.. We have become WAY to ****in PC and it is only gettin worse!!!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

She also failed to show at two TV appearances this week in NYC.  Not a good way to represnt yourself or FoodNetwork. And last week she was scheduled to do some show taping at the FoodNetwork studios in NYC & failed to show. FoodNetwork could probably come up with a dozen reasons to fire her.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So where did this info come from?
Someone with something to gain, I'd guess.
She is a southern girl, things like that were said back then, and why is it offensive when a white person says the N word, but not when said by a black??


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

tango said:


> So where did this info come from?
> Someone with something to gain, I'd guess.
> She is a southern girl, things like that were said back then, and why is it offensive when a white person says the N word, but not when said by a black??


Welcome to New America!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Food Network won't renew Paula Deen's contract


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not really that new, is it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

She is a jerk on several different levels. This was just one. She was never allowed into our living room.
Good riddance.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It is the bleeding heart liberal in Hollywierd to blame for this.. The executives at the networks are as liberal as they come.. God forbid someone says something to offend someone.. I am from the south and the N word growing up was part of our regular language.. We have become WAY to ****in PC and it is only gettin worse!!!!


Of course you are correct sir. But it seems that political correctness is the way we are now. We can fight it, but there is no way to win that fight. Or we can accept it and use it as an opportunity to more accurately define new pejoratives describing groups of losers based on any criteria we want. For example, here are a few Inor-isms that I use to describe groups of folks that I do not like:

*Apple-Juice-Drinker* - A corporate "yes man", usually a metro-sexual and a liberal weenie.

*Window-Licker* - A metro-sexual corporate "yes man" that is not too bright. In other words, an Apple-Juice-Drinker that rides the short bus.

*Mouth-Breather* - One of those people that is so damn stupid that all they are good for is taking up space and getting in the way. Used in a sentence: "_I was stuck behind a Mouth-Breather on the moving sidewalk at the airport today. When the moving sidewalk came to an end, he just stood there looking around like he didn't know if he was on foot or horseback. Hell, I had to punch him in the junk just to get past and make my flight_."

Every cloud has a silver lining...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If she has been conservative with her money she should be fine.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The "N" word means ignorant person, or acting ignorant

African/American means a person born in Africa, that has emigrated to an America. Per Whoppi Goldberg, persons calling themselves an A/A that were born in America , fit the definition of the "N" word.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Basically, she wasn't fired. They just aren't renewing her contract which expired at the end of June.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know there are other issues between her and the Food channel. I'm just tired of what I perceive to be a double standard. Even in commercials it's OK to make fun of the white guy. Just the latest example was the insurance company commercial where the Hispanic construction foreman tells the black worker that his white friend Randy is essentially a lost cause. Had Randy been a minority I doubt it would have flown. Hip-Hop and rap music are replete with examples disparaging whites. Paula Deen apologized and it seems pretty sincere. She'll get no mercy, no second chance and no consideration.

"I want to apologize to everybody for the wrong that I've done," Deen said in the first video statement. "I want to learn and grow from this. Inappropriate and hurtful language is totally, totally unacceptable. I've made plenty of mistakes along the way but I beg you, my children, my team, my fans, my partners, I beg for your forgiveness."


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I know there are other issues between her and the Food channel. I'm just tired of what I perceive to be a double standard. Even in commercials it's OK to make fun of the white guy. Just the latest example was the insurance company commercial where the Hispanic construction foreman tells the black worker that his white friend Randy is essentially a lost cause. Had Randy been a minority I doubt it would have flown. Hip-Hop and rap music are replete with examples disparaging whites. Paula Deen apologized and it seems pretty sincere. She'll get no mercy, no second chance and no consideration.
> 
> "I want to apologize to everybody for the wrong that I've done," Deen said in the first video statement. "I want to learn and grow from this. Inappropriate and hurtful language is totally, totally unacceptable. I've made plenty of mistakes along the way but I beg you, my children, my team, my fans, my partners, I beg for your forgiveness."


Seems to me that almost EVERY commercial has to have a black and white person in it.. And the big ones like McD's and Wally World seems to have one of every race they can find.. Even the smaller ones are using black and white mixed couples or a white family with a black kid.. It's like everything needs to be 50/50 but the black population is only like 14-17% percent or something like that the last I heard. So it's not like they are spending 50%!! Hell, most are in the "poor neighborhoods" and collecting government benefits. Look at Hurricane Katrina most couldn't even afford the gas to leave town from what they say..


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No public apology till FoodNetwork tells her her contract won't be renewed. Timing? And now has public lawsuit about a hostile work environment due in part to racial slurs at her restaurant.

But she had already lost alot of her following when it came out she was diabetic. For a year hid that yet still pushed her fattening foods.

Wonder how much it cost FoodNetwork each time they set up with all the employees to tape shows & she doesn't show.

And I'm sure the few advertizing endorsements she has will soon disappear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's wrong to use the word ****** but foul language is glorified, nowadays.

Being P.C. is in, being decent, on the other hand, is not.

Take note, I am not endorsing the notion of calling people *******, I am simply taking note of the hypocrisy. No need in getting all in this cfracker's grill.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> If she has been conservative with her money she should be fine.


She owns a restaurant in Savannah. She already has a day job.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Bulls Eye

To add more will get my kicked for sure.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure she doesn't need the money. It just ticks me off how people get so upset if you offend someone...It's like there is a list of words that if you use one of them you are labeled a racist,homophobe or whatever.. The PC police would have me under the prison if they were to come around my place!!If I didn't shoot em and toss em in a coulee first!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Richard Pryor didn't get fired.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

roy said:


> Richard Pryor didn't get fired.


No but I do recall that he caught ON fire once.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I ate at her restaurant in Savannah and it SUCKED. Good waste of 80 bucks right there.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Inor said:


> No but I do recall that he caught ON fire once.


People get out of your way when you're on fire.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Seriously folks, there are just some things that shouldn't be said. It doesn't matter if others use the language or not within their ethnic or social group, it still doesn't justify it's use. I too can't, and won't, accept that certain ethnic groups insist certain language is wrong for others to use but OK for them to use themselves. Wrong is wrong.

Don't misunderstand,I hate the PC thing as much as the next guy. I believe it hinders and obstructs constructive discussion and dialogue. On the other hand, there is certain language that transcends political correctness, and is just plain wrong.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't buy it. Shakespere probably said it best, "A rose by another name would smell as sweet." Does it really make a difference if you say poop or shi . . . well, you get the ideas. Same with the dreaded "N" word. I laugh every time I have to type that. I wonder how many of use really have used it at one time or another.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

roy said:


> I don't buy it. Shakespere probably said it best, "A rose by another name would smell as sweet." Does it really make a difference if you say poop or shi . . . well, you get the ideas. Same with the dreaded "N" word. I laugh every time I have to type that. I wonder how many of use really have used it at one time or another.


Why do you have to type "N-Word?"
Because it became the politically correct thing and you are now expected to do it?

What have we learned from the last several decades of forced BS? We have found that we create molly-coddled, protected groups that never grow up and become assimilated members of society. It isn't skin color that continues the rift.

Personally, I believe this is understood, and is the reason for the continuing of the failed liberal agenda. The agenda was never to make society healthy, but to destroy it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There is no need to type "N Word". It's much more accurate to call it what it is, a racial slur. The woman used a racial slur. Does it really matter which one?


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Unfortunately for celebrities living in the limelight, they have to live their lives under a microscope. Plenty of people out there want to know everything about them, from what they ate for breakfast, to how they looked walking their dog. It's sad the kind of fascination a lot have for them. One slip up, or one action that most out there deem "bad", and it's hard for them to come back from it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Look at Michael Richards aka Kramer from Seinfeld and Mel Gibson. They have pretty much ruined their careers because they went off on a racist tirade. Hollywierd is so PC and liberal that if you show ANY sign whatsoever of being a conservative, they blackball you! I just love how these douchbag "celebrities" speak out against guns or violence and that is how they make their living doing action movies and stuff. I used to be a fan of Sean Penn years ago. Now I hope he gets hit by a ****in bus full of conservatives!! Jane Fonda/Ted Turner are on the top of that list too!! Can you believe Jane Fonda is actually playing Nancy Reagan in a movie?? It is a slap in the face to Nancy and the liberal POS writer said he doesn't see why people are upset about it.. Put him in front of that bus too!!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think people need to lighten up a lot. There is all sorts of street slang that gets used all the time. Big deal. You are an adult; grow up and get over it. I never owned slaves; people who have a chip on their shoulder about slavery have never been slaves either. Get over it. 

Racist terms, sexist terms, anti-whatever terms are just words. Words don't mean anything unless you think it labels you.

People can call you King - it does not make you royalty. Why is the opposite an insult - it is just someone shooting off their mouth.

People talk trash all the time - if you don't react, their talk is just their lips flapping and tongue wagging. Grow up and get over it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I think people need to lighten up a lot. There is all sorts of street slang that gets used all the time. Big deal. You are an adult; grow up and get over it. I never owned slaves; people who have a chip on their shoulder about slavery have never been slaves either. Get over it.
> 
> Racist terms, sexist terms, anti-whatever terms are just words. Words don't mean anything unless you think it labels you.
> 
> ...


Wisdom.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Good way of looking at it.

There were no P.C. protections for the Irish or the Chinese. Heck, they weren't even protected as property as were slaves. They were despised and objects of scorn. They had to endure and assimilate as best as possible. Because of that, they became part of society the natural way. Artificial P.C. crap and other liberal hand rails do more cultural harm than good, and history shows that. This is the reason I believe it is intentional.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup. Good way of looking at it.
> 
> There were no P.C. protections for the Irish or the Chinese. Heck, they weren't even protected as property as were slaves. They were despised and objects of scorn. They had to endure and assimilate as best as possible. Because of that, they became part of society the natural way. Artificial P.C. crap and other liberal hand rails do more cultural harm than good, and history shows that. This is the reason I believe it is intentional.


This is how we ended up with the "entitlement class". Society creating "victims" and saying it over and over and over until half the population believes it. This is how our once great nation ended up with Barack Hussien Obama.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Only the lazy and those wallowing in self pity need protection. Everyone else finds a solution and moves on.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Smithfield Foods announced today they have dropped her as a spokes person.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

Excuse me if I sound ignorant, BUT...How does this story have any relevance to this website?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tripper52 said:


> Excuse me if I sound ignorant, BUT...How does this story have any relevance to this website?


Jeepers, it's the Relevance Patrol!

Five-OH!!!!! :-o


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Relevance? Pretty academic. This is indicative of the disintegration of our society. People are too easily offended, look for the easy way out, want to be taken care of and worst of all feel an overwhelming sense of self importance and entitlement. America is not rolling up it's sleeves and working anymore. As goes our manufacturing and hard work so goes the nation. What? are we going to survive as a service based economy? No manufacturing means no GDP. Can we sustain ourselves as an agrarian based economy? No, that involves too much work. We would rather be sitting on our lazy, fat asses receiving disability checks when we are otherwise able bodied and capable of more. This story is less about Paula Deen and more about Americans having nothing better to do than be *offended by a word*. Go to work you fat, lazy pieces of crap. Your country needs you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tripper52 said:


> Excuse me if I sound ignorant, BUT...How does this story have any relevance to this website?


This section of the board is entitled News & Links. Therefore, news that some people find interesting will get posted here.
Remember the old saying: "All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy."


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I'm beginning to like Paula Deen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's how I see it on this topic, there are only two kinds of people when comes to racism, (and this applies to all people of all races) One is the person that at one time or other had been guilty of racism, and two is liars.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew up in the segregated south, just as she did. However, I have managed to move beyond that and actually grow up. According to those who have known her and worked with her she never has. It is just not an instance or two, and it seems to permeate her family.
My wife is a true Southern Belle, and considers Ms Deen not fit to be seen on our TV
Just our opinion, your mileage may vary..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Here's how I see it on this topic, there are only two kinds of people when comes to racism, (and this applies to all people of all races) One is the person that at one time or other had been guilty of racism, and two is liars.


Agreed


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Here's how I see it on this topic, there are only two kinds of people when comes to racism, (and this applies to all people of all races) One is the person that at one time or other had been guilty of racism, and two is liars.


I would add that there are those who at one time or another have been guilty or racism, but strive to overcome it.

You bring up a VERY valid point though. There are those that claim a minority cannot be guilty of racism, but only the victim of racism. To this I say Bullcrap.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I would add that there are those who at one time or another have been guilty or racism, but strive to overcome it.
> 
> You bring up a VERY valid point though. There are those that claim a minority cannot be guilty of racism, but only the victim of racism. To this I say Bullcrap.


I have found that minorities are more racist than whites are. They usually have an us vs. them attitude. They have can have African American Month, BET, black scholarships and even black schools. I have even seen black newspapers with where only black businesses are allowed to post business ads. If you were to reverse that. Mr Douchebags themselves Sharpton and Jackson would be all over the news playing the race card.. Personally, I would like Sharpton and Jackson to get gang raped by a pack of Silverback Gorillas!!! They are both a waste of oxygen!

Minorities talk about equality but they don't want to be equal, they want more than everyone else and use slavery as a crutch. Listen, Nobody alive today has ever been a slave so I don't want to hear the whining!!I heard again the other day where they are wanting more blacks as coaches in sports because it isn't equal enough. I say, ok, lets make the coaching more equal. But in turn, we need to equal out the teams also!

I read an article in one of those black magazines a while back in a doctors office. It actually gave tips about being in music,television and sports to be able to get money. it did not say a WORD about education!! Just sports and entertainment..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, since I have no TV coverage and don't watch TV, I had never even heard of Paula ??. I am beginning to hate her though - she and her miserable fans keep wasting my time. 

Yet, I keep coming back to see if there is anything interesting here. OK, I quit this topic because it isn't worth the frustration.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

She has really white teeth!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I with Paul on this one - don't watch tv and had not heard of her until this thread popped up... Strangely though, this thread fascinates me.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have found that minorities are more racist than whites are. They usually have an us vs. them attitude. They have can have African American Month, BET, black scholarships and even black schools. I have even seen black newspapers with where only black businesses are allowed to post business ads. If you were to reverse that. Mr Douchebags themselves Sharpton and Jackson would be all over the news playing the race card.. ..


I could careless about what Paula Deen said, she said it...let's move on. She's not the first one ever to say it, or will be the last. Yes, it was wrong...

But I have to agree with Prep. I pulled the Paula Deen scandal up on the Huffington Post under a section called"Black Voices". Why is that acceptable, when if it had been titled "White Voices" everyone would be screaming to the high heavens? I'm quite frankly tired of it....we live in a world where it's acceptable for certain races to say things and let me say it and I'm dragged through hot coals. But of course, I don't live my life in the limelight as she does.

And as far as Paula Deen goes, quite honestly, I don't like her. Us women from the south aren't that sugary sweet unless we are looking to slit your throat or we want something...LOL Cause I can damn sure cut you off at your knees with a smile on my face, and that's just by using words......


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If there was racism as they decry it in this country. The complaints would not be heard.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For any that call her a chef, she is not. She has never attended a culary institute. She is a cook.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

tango said:


> So where did this info come from?
> Someone with something to gain, I'd guess.
> She is a southern girl, things like that were said back then, and why is it offensive when a white person says the N word, but not when said by a black??


Why is it all right for a black person to call me a "cracker" I don't even know how to use a whip, and I'm third generation in this country. So my ancestors had nothing to do with slavery.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It goes back to Shakespere, " . . . that which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet". The problem lies not with the label.


----------



## livinitup0 (May 22, 2013)

I have a feeling there was far more to her being let go than just the media sensationalizing her past. Ive read a lot about her mistreatment of production employees, that she
s hard to work with and that her on-screen character is absolutely nothing like the real Paula. Im assuming they've been looking for a reason to get rid of her for a while (her contract was probably pretty expensive for them anyway)


----------

